# Raced my '40



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I raced my C40 for the first time on Sunday. I was going to take the C50 with Lightweights, but it was raining when I got up so had to make so with the 40 and Ksyrium SLs.  

It was a lowly 4th Cat race, but a hillier course than most. I was going really well - right up until my front Vittoria CX punctured at the bottom of a descent.  So I dropped out. 

The one thing I learned while racing last year was how important bike handling is. I've always been better going uphill than down (I'm a _terrible_ descender), and my fast cornering has left much to be desired in the past. But on the C40 this all seemed to fade away. I was actually overtaking people on descents without thinking. And I was actually pedalling _while going around corners_ .

Sure I'm peeved about my DNF. But there will be other races. I'm trying a 2/3 Cat race in a couple of weeks - just to see if I can stay with the bunch. That will definitely be a job for the 50....

CC


----------

